
Ask HN: How you manage time to read books? - chauhankiran
I am full time developer and most of my day time spent in organization where I am working. I got little time in morning but in that period I do some coding to learn new tech. and after office hours in evening I am so tired that reading is not possible.<p>So, how you manage your time for reading?
======
vlplabs
I think it depends on your hobby to available time ratio. I prefer reading to
coding(when I'm out of insparation). And I olso don't watch tv and etc. So my
main hobby is reading because it is easy for me to find a book that gets me
into the flow.

~~~
chauhankiran
In morning or evening?

~~~
vlplabs
In the evening

~~~
chauhankiran
How you able to manage it? I mean after office hours I become so tired that,
It is hard to focus on reading.

~~~
davelnewton
Without further details it's impossible to provide meaningful advice.

If you're that tired after a "normal" day of work I'd suspect diet and/or
general fitness issues.

~~~
chauhankiran
> tired after a "normal" day of work

Yes. I will try fitness.

